# Banned forever ? lolz



## Faun (Jul 26, 2008)

What a juvenile decision by a partisan mod 

See the reason the anonymous mod posted for praka123's ban 



> You have been banned for the following reason:
> Refusing to learn from his mistakes : Continues to abuse (e.g.moron), provoke(e.g. micro$haft), and make highly inflammable religious comments.
> Date the ban will be lifted: Never


what if some one calls me retard, moron ? Am I entitled to ban the user 
What if I replace Xboxthreeshity for Xbox360 ? Am i entitled to be banned 
What if my religious views does not adhere to the first peace summit ? Am I entitled to be devoured  

Tyro mod 

STFU you are banned for ever ever ever 

No say the man in Vatican, No say the man in Russia. But this mod chose to do it the other way 

lolz


----------



## slugger (Jul 26, 2008)

T159 said:


> See the reason the anonymous mod posted for praka123's ban



the *permanent* ban itself IMO is grossly unjustified and biased

and to top it, the fact that the Mod has chosen to remain anonymous goes on to show that the decision is being taken as an outcome of personal grudges rather than any genuine harm praka is causin

decision reeks of lack of judgement 

*btw T159* are you sure it is a Mod and not an Admin - cause it would be a whole lot different if its an Admin

wheres the ban message?


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 26, 2008)

This forum has a decorum and has rules. Praka did seem to cross that line every once in a while. Reading his replies was getting more and more difficult and a number of his posts were nothing more than link exchange and SEO for his favored sites. Has anyone from any other part of the community doing so.

Anyway I would like to see the actual ban message too. Link please!


----------



## ico (Jul 26, 2008)

Well, the moderator could have given him a MONTH's ban but a permanent ban is way too much......


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 26, 2008)

The guy's banned AGAIN??? What did he do this time?? Pasted a FOSS sticker on some mod's backside??


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 26, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Well, the moderator could have given him a MONTH's ban but a permanent ban is way too much......



+++1


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 26, 2008)

I see that every other mod is against Praka. There are many others who are bent on flaming the forum environment. Praka is taken as a scrapegoat and is banned week after week. This is insane. I mean cummon, flaming is something totally subjective.When someone starts a controvertial topic, people add to that , in order to justify the threadstarter wrong. In return, common people like us, get to know a lot of things that had been void of our knowledge. These geek wars are actually a blessing in disguise IMO.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 26, 2008)

agree 100%
flaming w/o using abuses is 100% alrite.....atleast we are not weak as girls...are we?[not me]
praka123 is a good member and liked by most of the members except some mods.
permanent ban is insane!


----------



## adi007 (Jul 26, 2008)

No big deal
He is back with new user name ...He has just lost the post count and nothing else......
Even if they ban this new user name also he will create another user 
That's the nature of praka cat


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 26, 2008)

> make highly inflammable religious comments.



AFAIK, praka's religion was FOSS...


----------



## krates (Jul 26, 2008)

well i don't understand giving a power of banning someone to mods ...

the mods must report to the admin and the admin must ban him by checking the matter properly


----------



## nvidia (Jul 26, 2008)

Unfair...
Unban him. Or ban him for a week.


----------



## slugger (Jul 26, 2008)

its got to be sum mod who is not known to participate in linux related threads i guess


----------



## nvidia (Jul 26, 2008)

^^I think i know who that is..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 26, 2008)

A permanent ban is not justified,it should be reduced to a week at most.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 26, 2008)

Though praka crossed the line sometimes, this permanent ban is highly unfair.
Nice to see him back again, His post are useful for a FOSS n00b like me.


----------



## shantanu (Jul 26, 2008)

we banned him for small periods ! for 7, 14 days .. he didnt listen , we banned him for a month , but i unbanned him within 10 days because of his pleading Messages ! its fine.. he is not going to listen !

it does not matter who Banned him, The Whole Moderation team Stands by the decision !
and the thread starter ! if you want to be banned You can notify us, as we have enough reasons for that too ! Change your siggy !


----------



## Faun (Jul 26, 2008)

lolz
it wasnt me who put that line on siggy first


----------



## shantanu (Jul 26, 2008)

but be the first to remove it !

and others  ! i wont think a minute if you dont edit your siggy ! this thing does not happen in this forum ! last warning !


----------



## Faun (Jul 26, 2008)

so much for being MOD ?


----------



## hellknight (Jul 26, 2008)

exactly.. everyone has the right to say about their views.. its a fundamental right.. and mod.. you can't stop us from protesting.. its a right too... Indian Fundamental Rights also apply on this forum coz Digit is an Indian company (although the forum is hosted in US).


----------



## Renny (Jul 26, 2008)

Biased moderators  .


----------



## shantanu (Jul 26, 2008)

dude ! who is stopping to say anything ! we just want peace ! thats it and we think praka was hampering that ! so tiny thing..


----------



## iMav (Jul 26, 2008)

hellknight said:


> exactly.. everyone has the right to say about their views.. its a fundamental right.. and mod.. you can't stop us from protesting.. its a right too... Indian Fundamental Rights also apply on this forum coz Digit is an Indian company (although the forum is hosted in US).



Unfortunately they don't. When you registered you accepted that you abide by the rules of the forum. And this is Raaabo zone. No Indian law applicable, it's Raaabo's world.


----------



## Renny (Jul 26, 2008)

And all whackyman's posts have been deleted, like its evidence of some heinous crime  .


----------



## Faun (Jul 26, 2008)

@Manan
sorry but you have obscure thoughts now 
If it was someone else's world then what are you doing in here, adding to the heap or following like a slave?


----------



## unbanpraka123 (Jul 26, 2008)

I think you are particularly against unbanning praka123? dont you shantanu ?   what a stance! dont ban this ID ! I have to opin my words in this thread.let me continue with this userid UNTIL praka123's ban lifted. 

shantanu ,I NEVER expected this from you! I gave you my word that I will keep away from trolls. but it is imav and gxsaurav who bash GNU/Linux ,FOSS etc and still running all over spamming! where are you ? report button ,my foooot!  .Now ,did I as problematic as few others ?I always want to express my opinion goobimama is too concentrated on watching me. thanks to imav ,the show crapper! also add a "pillainp" !


----------



## ico (Jul 26, 2008)

It was me who put this thing first in my Siggy..

And yes, you can give him a long ban for 1month or even of 2months, that will teach him a good lesson, but a permanent ban isn't justified....

You should also look @ the Winboys, who keep on provoking Prakash.........Its not that I'm saying that Prakash doesn't provoke, he also does provoke......but they also deserve some or the other type of bans.....

And yes, I'm not saying to unban Prakash immediately, I'm just saying to reduce the Permanent ban.......


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 26, 2008)

Whackyman banned too. This is patheitc, we want all maccys and m$hits to be banned too then.. The forum hardly stops with those around. Recently there was a thread to have an Apple section formed.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 26, 2008)

Waise to yaar.. when we join a college.. they take an affidavit from us that we'll not do strike, we'll not form unions, principal's decision is final etc... but we do that all.. 
Secndly, when a movie is aired with R-rating on Indian Channels it means that there is some restricted stuff in it, but the channel either cuts those scenes or blurs them.. coz they have to follow the Indian rules.. no porno/nudity allowed.. even FTV has launched a new channel FTV India.. which shows censored Midnight Hot


----------



## iMav (Jul 26, 2008)

hellknight said:


> Waise to yaar.. when we join a college.. they take an affidavit from us that we'll not do strike, we'll not form unions, principal's decision is final etc... but we do that all..
> Secndly, when a movie is aired with R-rating on Indian Channels it means that there is some restricted stuff in it, but the channel either cuts those scenes or blurs them.. coz they have to follow the Indian rules.. no porno/nudity allowed.. even FTV has launched a new channel FTV India.. which shows censored Midnight Hot


[off topic]
The law states that after 11 PM adult content can be aired.
[/off topic]


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 26, 2008)

@praka, If you want to register a protest, you could do it in a dignified manner. You don't have to use words like "the mod sucks". And what makes you think that goobimama banned you? You are one person who have been given a warning time and again. There is a limit to everything. Sure, words like moron, etc. are commonly used. But you use it in an abusive manner devoid of any civility, which makes for all the more compelling reasons to ban you. We don't like to hand out any bans to any person. But you are a repeat offender who pays absolutely no heeds to any warning. It was a collective decision.

More derogatory posts out of you and *you will be banned again*.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 26, 2008)

offtopic-@imav- theres no such rule. All the movies are censored and there are no "special" films or content shown after 11. V's idea of R-Rated is Enrique. LOL


----------



## iMav (Jul 26, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> offtopic-@imav- theres no such rule. All the movies are censored and there are no "special" films or content shown after 11. V's idea of R-Rated is Enrique. LOL


Check the law and get back.


----------



## unbanpraka123 (Jul 26, 2008)

sreevirus said:


> @praka, If you want to register a protest, you could do it in a dignified manner. You don't have to use words like "the mod sucks". And what makes you think that goobimama banned you? You are one person who have been given a warning time and again. There is a limit to everything. Sure, words moron, etc. are commonly used. But you use it in an abusive manner devoid of any civility, which makes for all the more compelling reasons to ban you. We don't like to hand out any bans to any person. But you are a repeat offender who pays absolutely no heeds to any warning. It was a collective decision.
> 
> More derogatory posts out of you and *you will be banned again*.



you are a mod ,who visits this forum after a month or so .did u know anything reg the flaming by imav ?   reg this thread ,I already was unjustfully banned several times.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 26, 2008)

@iMav .. nahi mere bhai.. not even after 11 PM.. remember what happened to AXN when they used to air that World's Sexiest Commercials, Mile High etc.. the govt banned that channel..


----------



## ico (Jul 26, 2008)

unbanpraka123 said:


> see ,whackyman's post was deleted !so  ,they know they are WRONG! still!....


Well actually, you deserve some punishment, but not a permanent ban......

@Moderators: Do look how much Prakash helps in OSS section....


----------



## shantanu (Jul 26, 2008)

Its not particularly ME who is against you ! nor i support any particular category !

and I TOO didnt expected this from you !


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 26, 2008)

Just because I don't post much doesn't mean that I don't visit here. I stay invisible. And I know things quite well.

And you are banned again.

@gagan, I know he is a knowledgeable person. But that does not give him a license to shoot his mouth the way he does. You can see FilledVoid and QuertyManiac too here, but they don't behave the way praka does.


----------



## iMav (Jul 26, 2008)

[off topic]

@hellknight:

Yup that's when it was made clear that "adult content" should be aired after 11 only. AXN aired it at 10 or something, there was a huge debate on this.

[/off topic]


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 26, 2008)

offtopic:- 

*india.smetoolkit.org/india/en/content/en/39770/TV-Censorship-A-Necessity-

Yea. Given here.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 26, 2008)

damn man.. you're fast..


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 26, 2008)

Praka, fight against this ban till death. I too was banned earlier as Rudick for no reason and no reason was ever mentioned. I got to know I was banned after mailing Digit Editor like thousand times!!!


----------



## iMav (Jul 26, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> offtopic:-
> 
> *india.smetoolkit.org/india/en/content/en/39770/TV-Censorship-A-Necessity-
> 
> Yea. Given here.


That's what I was saying 




			
				You link said:
			
		

> All adult content is aired after 11 p.m. as is stipulated in the government guidelines


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 26, 2008)

@praka- At least the mods gave you some reason. I was permanently banned by Raabo without any reason. I entered digit forum after 4 days and I was permanently banned. No-one gave me any explanations. Mods and admins..huh!!


----------



## Faun (Jul 26, 2008)

Yeah this time he wasn't on a rampage, so the reasons shown for banning are innocuous ones.
Why banned him out of blue ?

btw you guys dont see from other point of view, its just a unidirectional commotion !

NOTE: no doubt we lost some good members...thanks to the you_know_what


----------



## hellknight (Jul 26, 2008)

#include <offtopic.h>
{
       printf ("*ok guys.. my bad.. i got that now*");
}

Now praka.. this was overlimit.. why the hell should we follow your guidelines.. i mean why should we fight with the fellow Windows or Mac users.. dude, its their wish.. let them use it.. and what the hell do you think that we are like Americans.. fighting over pathetic things like Ford Vs GM.. Coke Vs. Pepsi.. Lockheed Martin Vs Boeing.. Intel Vs AMD.. 

Dude.. I'm trying to help you by showing some support and you're replying it by kicking my ass... gr8..


----------



## xbonez (Jul 27, 2008)

shantanu said:


> and the thread starter ! if you want to be banned You can notify us, as we have enough reasons for that too ! Change your siggy !





shantanu said:


> but be the first to remove it !
> 
> and others  ! i wont think a minute if you dont edit your siggy ! this thing does not happen in this forum ! last warning !



[dee dee] oooooh! [/dee dee] ...


----------



## shantanu (Jul 27, 2008)

fine ! keep all of it  lol !


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 27, 2008)

power corrupts you,and the worse part is you don't realize it.


----------



## bluebox (Jul 27, 2008)

lolz

*thecomputernext.com/blog/about/ [Shantanu Kaushik Blog]

hmm.... talk anything abt microsoft and you will be banned
Friends, Its better we all move away from this forum/complaint to the admins if this the way the mods behave........

OMG Mods "Deletes Posts!!"

I just saw a post against shantanu and it disappeared! 

This the worst ever thing mods can do!


----------



## shantanu (Jul 27, 2008)

you talking to me ! The_Devil_himself ?   what did i do ?


----------



## ico (Jul 27, 2008)

bluebox said:


> lolz
> 
> *thecomputernext.com/blog/about/ [Shantanu Kaushik Blog]
> 
> ...



Dude, he likes Microsoft doesn't mean that he is a fanboy.......See the likes of Vishal Gupta, anandk -- are they fanboys??...Obviosuly not......Being MVP doesn't mean to be a fanboy.

And I think, you should stop terming other 'good' people as fanboys........

Please, I would just say to decrease the ban from Permanent to 1 or 2 months.......


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 27, 2008)

well. I really didn't expect this from praka.


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 27, 2008)

Here's the dealio:

Praka123, obviously you don't understand some of the un-said forum rules so please allow me to break it down for you. Firstly stop making multiple IDs. If you're banned temporarily, you have to wait for that period or contact the admins directly if you are unhappy with the moderator's decision (create a new ID just for PM or contact the admins some other way). Spamming in threads like these and posting visitor messages won't help if you ask me. You've broken this rule (multiple usernames) twice when you were banned (temporarily) earlier this month. One forum, 1 active username. As simple as that.

The whole purpose of the ban/misery is to give the member some time out to rethink and get back with a different approach - either not repeat the same mistake for which the member was banned/miserabled earlier or just agree to disagree and move on. If you keep repeating the same mistakes again, no one can help you. How about a civilized discussion for starters? Why can't Microsoft be referred as Microsoft? 

You've been given two chances already but there's no positive coming out of it. There were 2 short-term bans already in less than a month, how would doing the same thing again help? Feel free to discuss this matter with the admins and hopefully come up with a solution.

There's no harm in pointing out a problem with the moderation but personal remarks on moderators is totally uncalled for and won't be ignored moving forward. Please take note.

Thread locked. Contact admins directly if you don't have faith in the moderation team.


----------

